# The most beautiful Waterfalls in the world



## ProudArabian

I am saudi, I visited Arizona last year. What a amazing place Arizona is :banana:

This is called Havasupai Falls
































































video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAD7FquKASM


----------



## ProudArabian

^ its a oasis in the middle of desert, when i visited last year the temeprature was 45 degrees celcius but then me and my friends swam in the cool water. The water was cool because it was coming from the snow in the rocky moutains to the north


----------



## bOrN2BwILd

^^very beautiful :applause:


----------



## bOrN2BwILd

orginally posted by:*ncozal*
*Tinago Falls, Iligan City, Lanao del Norte, Philippines*

Tinago Falls is a waterfall in Iligan City, Lanao del Norte in the southern Philippine island of Mindanao. It is one of the main tourist attractions in Iligan, a city known as the City of Majestic Waterfalls.


----------



## Scba

The photography certainly helps.


----------



## simcard

wow :drool: so amazing



ProudArabian said:


> ^ its a oasis in the middle of desert, when i visited last year the temeprature was 45 degrees celcius but then me and my friends swam in the cool water. The water was cool because it was coming from the snow in the rocky moutains to the north


good contribution, the quality of the pictures is excellent, may i ask what camera you used?


----------



## Geborgenheit

Kuldiga, Latvia


----------



## pittsteelers247

Yosemite Falls, Yosemite National Park, California. Tallest waterfall in N. America at 4,420 feet. The falls come in three sets, the Upper Plunge, the Middle Cascades, and the Lower Falls. The Upper Plunge alone is one of the worlds top 20 tallest falls at 1,430 feet.


----------



## ProudArabian

^ what a beautiful place, western part of america is so beautiful


----------



## Occit

Some pic has an excess of photoshop with the color blue and the smooth of water... :nuts:


----------



## samuel89

*Madakaripura Waterfall, East Java, Indonesia*


----------



## Unconsciousfocus

wonderful!


----------



## MoreOrLess

Great pics of Havasupai and Yosemite, sadly I didnt see eithger when I visited those areas due to the time of year and lack of time to do the trek.

A few of the ones I have seen....

Sutherland Falls, New Zealand










Igassu Falls. Brazil/Argentina



















Pearl Shoal Falls, China










Gullfoss, Iceland


----------



## jeisonpaixa

wow man all thies falls are amazing that Havasupai Falls and those tinago falls are awsome to at least u can swim in them not like the niagra lol


----------



## girlicious_likeme

*NIAGARA FALLS!!! (Ontario, Canada and New York, US)*


































































FROZEN!


----------



## ProudArabian

^ wow you live so north up in canada, what is your reason for living there?


----------



## nomarandlee

:lol: I love that question. :cheers:


Great thread by the way. If I had the means I would go on a exteneded tour of just waterfall seeking.


----------



## durrenbach

cirque gavarnie.france.pyrenees.









breathtaking waterfall


----------



## Flight-FGB

Niagara Falls is one of the best fall in the world, straddling the international border between the Canadian province of Ontario and the U.S. state of New York.

Niagara Falls is composed of two major sections separated by Goat Island: Horseshoe Falls, the majority of which lies on the Canadian side of the border, and American Falls on the American side.The volume of water approaching the falls during peak flow season may sometimes be as much as 202,000 cubic feet per second.










Niagara Falls has long been a source of inspiration for explorers, travelers, artists, authors, filmmakers, residents and visitors, few of whom realize that the falls were nearly to be solely devoted to industrial and commercial use.


----------



## isakres

Nice waterfalls ProudArabian.........

Those tropical waterfalls in Phillipines and Indonesia are amazing too...:cheers:


----------



## Marcanadian

Beautiful pictures everybody. Here are some from Canada:

Takakkaw Falls, British Columbia











Montmorency Chute, Quebec




















Hunlen Falls, British Columbia




















Della Falls, British Columbia (Canada's tallest)


----------



## augustomm

Let me post some from Brasil:

Iguassu Falls (from the brazilian side):


































Fumacinha Canyon - Chapada Diamantina - Bahia:









Caracol waterfall - Canela - RS:









Rio Preto Falls - Chapada dos Veadeiros - Goias:


----------



## MoreOrLess

I'm supprized you missed Virginia falls Marcandian, looks like a real ramapaging beast of a waterfall.


----------



## Pakia

They may not be the most aesthetically beautiful but they are the BIGGEST waterfalls in the world and represent continent of Africa.
*Victoria Falls of Zambia/Zimbabwe*


----------



## Pakia

I like this one too. Jade Dragon waterfall in China


----------



## Pakia

*Another beauty in Munnar, Kerala, India*


----------



## the spliff fairy

Guryong waterfall, North Korea


----------



## the spliff fairy

Jiuzhaiguo falls, Sichuan


----------



## MoreOrLess

Thats actually Nuorilang Falls within the larger Jiuzhaigou Valley/national park, that area and Hunaglong Park nearby are I believe the largest travertine(deposited calicum) deposites in the world with dozens of large/small waterfalls and lakes.

The Jade Dragon falls by comaprason looked like a fake man made one to me(steps are too uniform in size/shape) but there is a real travertine area not far away at Baishuitai. If you go though Leaping Tiger Gorge and head on to Zhongdian(rather than just going in and out) you go right past them, not as large as the ones in Sichuan but still pretty big and far less devolped for tourism so you can actually walk on some sections.


----------



## gabo79

wow wow wow amazing very nice perfect pics


----------



## NietoDelJaguar

Chorros de La Calera, El Salvador


----------



## Levon

*Waterfall in Jermuk (Armenia)*

Jermuk waterfall (Rep. of Armenia)











Short video


----------



## Occit

Pará Falls, Venezuela




























Aponwao Falls, Venezuela


----------



## nomarandlee

*Staubbach falls*, Lauterbrunnen, Switzerland 

(www.photoseek.com/alps.html)









(PBase, hlso)












*
Hraunfossar Falls*, Iceland 
(pbase.com)









wiki









wiki


----------



## nomarandlee

*Burgess Falls* State Park, Tennessee, USA 
(grandcanyon.free.fr) 










*Upper Whitewater Falls*, North Carolina
(greatcarolinaproperty.com)









(shoutaboutcarolina.com)











*Multnomah Falls*, Oregon, USA 
(pbase.com, tnkbuzan)









(bryanjphotography.com)











*Yellowstone Falls*, Wyoming, USA
(photobucket.com/albums/y235/perry)









(americansouthwest.net)


----------



## nomarandlee

*Agua Azul, Mexico *
(chiapaspictures.com)









(luxuriousmexico.com)









(Wiki)









(exodus.co.uk)











*Basaseachic Falls*, Mexico 
(Flickr, sethx1138)











*Dunn's River Falls,* near Ocho Rios, Jamaica 
(www.bahighlife.com)









(Wiki)


----------



## Ivo Andrić

Skakavac, Serbian Republic (Europe)


----------



## Ivo Andrić

Jajce, Bosnia (Europe)


----------



## nomarandlee

*India - Nohsngithiang Falls* (SSC via tanzirian)










*India - Barehipani Falls*, Orissa (SSC via tanzirian)










*India - Cauvery Falls*, Mysore (SSC via tanzirian)










*India - Nohkalikai Falls* (SSC - via Marathaman)










*India - Lushington Falls* (picasaweb, by coolmith)








(Wiki)










*India - Jog Falls in Karnataka* 
(shimogacity.gov.in)









(bbs.chinadaily.com.cn)


----------



## quanghuynhchung

very beautiful!


----------



## goxic

*Croatian falls*

*National park Krka - Krka falls*















































*National park Plitvice Lakes - Plitvice falls*


----------



## nomarandlee

*Kbal Chhay* Waterfall - Sihanoukville, *Cambodia*
via zoutenzoetwaterparels.com









*Ka Choung* - Ratanakiri, *Cambodia*
via wikimedia.org










*Detian - Banyue Falls (Chinese) or Ban Gioc Falls (Vietnamese), *on the Quy Xuan River straddling the *Sino-Vietnamese *border

wikimedia.org


----------



## nguoidoi

Bản Giốc waterfall in Vietnam.


----------



## nomarandlee

*Victoria Falls* Zambia and Zimbabwe
















*Niagara Falls* USA and Canada





















*Iguazu Falls* Brazil and Argentina


----------



## nomarandlee

*Ouzoud Falls, Morocco*











*Kouangsi Waterfall near Luang Prabang, Laos*






*Ethiopia - Blue Nile Falls *






*Jog Falls , India*










*Hebbe Falls , India*


----------



## nomarandlee

*Chilean waterfalls - Saltos del Laja*






*Havasu Falls - Grand Canyon Arizona USA*




Mooney Falls & Havasu Falls, Grand Canyon, AZ






*Huangguoshu Falls - China*











*Kravice Falls - Herzegovina*


----------



## gabo79

amazing pics


----------



## rossie1977

norway is the land of the waterfall, 9 of the 25 highest waterfalls in the world are in norway including 2 of the tallest 4, just a few of my photos from my recent trip to norway, excuse the crap photography :lol:


----------



## nomarandlee

*Låtefossen Falls, Norway*
via Flickr (Sigholm)









slikernorge.no


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Just beautiful water falls


----------



## nomarandlee

*Seven Sisters Waterfall , Norway*

flickr (by Browner)








(PBASE.com, baron48)








(PBASE.com, baron48)








via panoramio.com (Sergey Ashmarin)


----------



## nomarandlee

*Tvindefossen Falls, Norway*
fjordnorge.dk











*Vidfoss, Norway*
fjordblick.com








touristphoto.com (Odda 1)











*Hjellefossen, Norway*
fjelluft.com








flickr (teeba)








(PBASE.com, baron48)


----------



## nomarandlee

*Friaren Walls, Norway*
albstein.com








(PBASE.com, baron48)


----------



## goxic

^^ WOW... Norway is beautiful!!!


----------



## the spliff fairy

great vids


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## Jude12

Very relaxing pics to view. Great job guys. :yes:


----------



## nomarandlee

*Apple Canyon Lake, Illinois, USA*
(pbase.com - chazfree)








istockphoto.com


----------



## coolcat213

Great! nice view.


----------



## gabo79

waterfalsl in Norway are marvelus


----------



## ArtZ

Wulai Waterfall, Taiwan










by Cass Browne, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]​


----------



## ArtZ

Curug Cipendok waterfall, Central Java, Indonesia










by make_hedo70, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]​


----------



## ArtZ

Cikaso Waterfall, West Java, Indonesia










by Ahmad Syukaery, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/ytse-jam​


----------



## ArtZ

Grojogan Sewu waterfall, Central Java, Indonesia










by RiNi, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]​


----------



## ArtZ

Sendang Gila waterfalls, Mt. Rinjani National Park, Lombok island, Indonesia










by jwake, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]​


----------



## ArtZ

Sipiso Piso Falls, North Sumatra, Indonesia










by Christopher Harriot, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/harriotc​


----------



## indaco1

Another unusual one: Saturnia thermal spring waterfall, Tuscany. 

The water is 37.5°, perfect for a bath in any season. 800 liters per second that's a lot for an hot spring.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terme_di_Saturnia. 









http://it.gdefon.com/download/Saturnia_Italia_cascate_natura_loggia/405668/1680x1050









http://www.industriadelturismo.com/...la-baia-di-so/saturnia-cascate-del-mulino-01/









http://www.coolturehunter.it/posti-...urnia-italia/attachment/cascate-del-mulino-3/









http://monteroio.com/monteroio-consiglia/saturnia/


----------



## ArtZ

Diyaluma Waterfalls, Sri Lanka










by Leon Meerson, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/lenchik​


----------



## ArtZ

Senpiro Falls, Yakushima Island, Kagoshima Prefecture, Japan










by Jannes Glas., on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/januski83​


----------



## ArtZ

Bibong Waterfall, North Korea










by Raymond Cunningham, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/zaruka​


----------



## ArtZ

Catarata de Gocta, Peru










by Paulo Tomaz, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/locoperucho​


----------



## ArtZ

Tugela Falls, KwaZulu-Natal, South Africa (world's second tallest waterfall)










by Michael Rabbitte, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]​


----------



## ArtZ

Fukuroda Falls, Daigo Town, Ibaraki Prefecture










by Fugu Tabetai, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/fugutabetai​


----------



## indaco1

Not exactly a waterfall: the Fourth Cataract of the Nile









http://davidderrick.wordpress.com/2009/01/18/the-six-cataracts-of-the-nile/


----------



## Yellow Fever

Visiting an old friend by ~Fred Wolfe~, on Flickr
Mill Creek, Anstead, WV


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Capra Waterfall, Transylvania, Romania


----------



## Yellow Fever

Miyazaki Prefecture, SW Japan



Rowboat navigating Takachiho gorge by Raphael Bick, on Flickr


----------



## RUNBKK

*Huay Mae Khamin Waterfall* Thailand​



























source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73795


----------



## Vakai

*Punchbowl Falls, Oregon
*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/capnsurly/6467318653/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/pembo1781/8728947843/


----------



## dj4life

*Tännforsen, Jämtland County, Sweden*:


Tännforsen, Jämtland, Sweden by 6PPC, on Flickr


Rainbow, Tännforsen by 6PPC, on Flickr


----------



## ardues




----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Great shots!


----------



## ardues

Jog Falls in India.


----------



## ardues

*Huangguoshu.*


----------



## ardues

*Kegon-no-taki.*


----------



## Japanac

Really nice waterfalls! :cheers:


----------



## gabo79

cool falls


----------



## RUNBKK

*Maeya waterfall - Chiang Mai*​

Maeya waterfall by Kwanchai_K


Mae Ya Waterfall by Kwanchai_K


----------



## RUNBKK

*Niagara Falls*​

Canada 13 by ANUJAK JAIMOOK


Canada 4 by ANUJAK JAIMOOK


Canada 11 by ANUJAK JAIMOOK


Canada 9 by ANUJAK JAIMOOK


Canada 7 by ANUJAK JAIMOOK


----------



## RUNBKK

*Godafoss waterfall, Iceland*​

Godafoss waterfall, Iceland by Beboy_photographies


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice waterfalls


----------



## ananto hermawan

*Grojogan Sewu Waterfall, Karanganyar Regency* - Central Java, Indonesia


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really nice waterfall


----------



## LeCom

Sure, when one thinks "New York waterfalls", Niagara immediately comes to mind, but in recent years, the southern tip of the state, the NYC, has added beautiful man-made waterfalls into the mix:


----------



## AcesHigh

Cascata do Caracol, Canela, Southern Brazil





















Cascata Véu de Noiva, at Itaimbezinho Canyon, southern Brazil.

700 meters high


----------



## yazzie1985

Great waterfalls! I believe that Philippines has so many awesome waterfalls. All these photos of world's waterfalls are really amazing.


----------



## AcesHigh

Iguazu Falls






Iguaçu Falls largest flow in recorded history... June 2014, 45 million liters per second


----------



## AcesHigh

quite unknown 100 meters tall waterfall in the town of Santa Maria do Herval, southern Brazil


















waterfall in Vila Maria, district of Caxias do Sul, southern Brazil









waterfall in Galópolis, district of Caxias do Sul, southern Brazil


----------



## Occit

Have you seen *Angel Falls* from a Drone?

*Watch this video:*


----------



## christos-greece

Once again awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------

